# New old BOV



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Super excited! Eeep, new (old) motorhome.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

that looks to be in excellent shape, now you need to keep your eyes open for Chev / GMC dually 16 inch rims, the 16.5 taper bead tires are hard to get these days.

16 inch rims should be fairly easy to find, just make sure they have round valve stem holes, not oval.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome! I want one too!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

1977 Minnie winnie. We have never owned a camper before so we're still trying to figure everything out. We feel dumb, lol.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I think an RV is the ultimate BOV.

I used to follow a prepper in Minnesota who bought an old RV. He was very mechanically minded. When he brought the RV home, he went through it and replaced many things that would likely fail on a road trip. He kept the boxes that the parts came in and put the older parts in them. I thought it was a great idea, especially since he was able to do it himself. I know he has made some trips in the RV with his family. There are currently 6 videos out, each talking about specific aspects of the rv.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I`m totally envious, jealous, upset, angry, and God knows what else; my dream bought by somebody else. May the light in heaven be your guiding beacon and may you and family have many happy trips and memories.
God Bless.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm guessing that has a generator in it. If it does, be sure to run it with a load for an hour or so a month. If it's an Onan and you have any questions(or need manuals for it), let me know.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

It does have a new generator, but I don't think it's an Onan. It does not, however, have a battery. We are still tinkering with some interior stuff and dh is messing with the 350 small block. More because it's fun and super easy to work on than because it needs to be worked on, lol.


----------

